# Penn Senator vs. Penn GTO



## rofong6 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys, im new here and have been looking at a new reel for a while now. I already have an abu 5500 that ive been using on the surf in AI for small dogfish and croaker but i want something to help me land bigger sharks that i will be casting for not "yakking" out. I was looking at the penn squidder on ebay but i dont really want to spend more than 50 used. I was thinking about a penn senator 4/0 because im really good at casting or the newer penn 220 or 230gto. Thanks in advance! Any sort of tips appreciated! Please dont suggest and abu or squidder.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Senator 4/0 Wide, 6/0, or larger, depending on how you are going to get your bait out. Also depends on the size sharks you are targeting. A US made Jigmaster 500 would work better than the Squidder, although the Squidder probably casts a bit better. If you are an accomplished caster, I'd go with the 4/0 or 4/0 Wide and upgrade the drags, if necessary. For yaking the bait out, go with the 6/0 wide or larger. It's hard to find the Senators for less than $50, though, unless they need a lot of work, cleaning, etc. Jigmasters can be picked up on Ebay in the $30 + range. Just make sure they are US Made and not Chinese. One way to do that is to get one with red or maroon sideplates. Squidders go for $40 + on Ebay, depending on condition. In any case, try to get one with an alluminum spool for future magging in case you want to do that.


----------



## rofong6 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks now its sort of down to a sealine 300h or 350h or the senator 4/0. Since i put my reels through a lot of sand and dirt and salt, reviews have been saying the sealine would be great. What do you guys think?


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a diawa sealine 30 on a stump heaver it a good reel for the price...... one of my buddys has a tld 15 which is another good casting reel and its a tough reel on a stump heaver and we pull in some decent sharks on the beach and on piers when they wanna bite


----------

